# Nationality of landlords by area



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

From what I understand the springs and jumeirah park is dominated by Indian/Pakistani landlords, what areas in Dubai is it more common to find British/American/European landlords?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> From what I understand


From where exactly ?

Is there a survey somewhere ? My landlord is Indian and is far more reliable than the British/American/European landlords I have been told about.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> From where exactly ? Is there a survey somewhere ? My landlord is Indian and is far more reliable than the British/American/European landlords I have been told about.


I have a friend in the business, it's not about reliability it was just out of interest, besides there's no such thing as a reliable landlord you only find reliability in units that are managed by a company rather than an individual.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> you only find reliability in units that are managed by a company rather than an individual.


Pretty sweeping generalisation there, based upon very little. In my experience, you get ore out of an individual that cares about their property, rather than a company in it to make money, but thats just my practical experience.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> I have a friend in the business


And they can't tell you the answer?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

This thread is nonsense.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vantage said:


> This thread is nonsense.


 Absolutely!!!

Shall we close it, its going nowhere and means nothing to anyone lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> From what I understand the springs and jumeirah park is dominated by Indian/Pakistani landlords, what areas in Dubai is it more common to find British/American/European landlords?


Nowhere! Most landlords are either from Pakistan, India, or Iran.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> I have a friend in the business, it's not about reliability it was just out of interest, besides there's no such thing as a reliable landlord you only find reliability in units that are managed by a company rather than an individual.


Nonsense. My landlord is from Pakistan, best landlord ever.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

vantage said:


> This thread is nonsense.


No ones forcing you to read it or comment on it, as I said before it was purely out of interest after hearing a friend mention in conversation that some areas are all landlords of a certain nationality


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Pretty sweeping generalisation there, based upon very little. In my experience, you get ore out of an individual that cares about their property, rather than a company in it to make money, but thats just my practical experience.


It has nothing to do with making money the landlord pays a commission at the point of instructing the property management company how can money be made through any maintenance that may be required? if a landlord instructs a property management company that tells me they "care about their property", anyway this has digressed slightly my point is if your renting a managed unit you will have someone to call 24/7 should an issues occur unlike when your renting from an individual


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

jojo said:


> Absolutely!!! Shall we close it, its going nowhere and means nothing to anyone lol!!!! Jo xxx


Be my guest


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> my point is if your renting a managed unit you will have someone to call 24/7 should an issues occur unlike when your renting from an individual


Again, an ignorant, sweeping generalisation.

My landlord pays a company to take care of such things. They don't have to be part of a corporate to do this.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Again, an ignorant, sweeping generalisation. My landlord pays a company to take care of such things. They don't have to be part of a corporate to do this.


How is it ignorant? That's exactly the same thing as what I just said, when did I say it has anything to do with being part of a corporate?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:faint:

Jo xxx


----------

